# Kindle Fire Question - password protection of 1-click



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting my son a Kindle Fire and was wondering if there was a way to turn off the 1 click with a password control.  I have a K2 and I am not familiar with the ability to password protect 1 click on my K2.  

Allowing my son to "accidentally" purchase books is one thing, but to possibly give him access to the entire Amazon site is another.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In fact, with the Fire, you can password protect the one-click log in credentials.  You can also designate an administrator.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you so much.  That is exactly the news I wanted to hear.


----------



## B.C. Young (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. I didn't realize we could do that. I got my wife the Kindle Fire, and I can't help but feel she'll accidentally buy something without realizing it. The password protection will help with that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Go to settings -- the little sprocket looking thing at the top.  Press More and go to Security.  I've not played with it at all, so that's as much as I can say, but it looks like you can set a password for when you lock the screen but separately set a password for your 'credentials'.  And set a device administrator who can probably over-ride the passwords.  Sadly, there's no real documentation on this in the Users Guide. . .haven't had a chance to look at Kindle Support yet.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Do you set this up on the fire or on Amazon's website. My son and I are getting one for Christmas and I am trying to make a mental note to do this before he overloads my credit card.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's on the Fire.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks ann


----------



## kyeblue (Nov 18, 2011)

cheshirenc said:


> I'm thinking of getting my son a Kindle Fire and was wondering if there was a way to turn off the 1 click with a password control. I have a K2 and I am not familiar with the ability to password protect 1 click on my K2.
> 
> Allowing my son to "accidentally" purchase books is one thing, but to possibly give him access to the entire Amazon site is another.


I got the kindle fire today, it is a gift for my daughter. It took me a good hour trying to figure out the password protection for purchase without any success. Well, I ended up calling the customer service and the only solution they have is to delete the credit information on my amazon account. Think it again if you want to buy a Kindle fire.


----------



## kyeblue (Nov 18, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> In fact, with the Fire, you can password protect the one-click log in credentials. You can also designate an administrator.


Ann, you must know more than the Amazon custom service lady I talked to. I would appreciate if you can give more detail on how to do it.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not Ann, but I'll tell you what I did.  I was able to change it so that you need to enter a password to buy anything from Amazon from within the Amazon "App" that's on the shelf on the home page.  You can also turn on Parental Controls in the App Store, which will require your Amazon password (or a separate pin, if you set one) in order to buy apps.  You get to that option by going to the Apps tab, then going to the store.  Once you're in the store, you can get to the specific settings for the store by clicking on the icon between the back arrow and the magnifying glass (it kind of looks like a table with 3 horizontal lines in it).  I couldn't find any way to turn it off for books or music, but I guess something is better than nothing...I haven't tried designating an administrator yet, so I'm not sure how that works.  But...you do it from within the settings for the device (Click on the thing that looks like a gear in the top right corner) and go to "Security"

Hope this helps...

Shari


----------



## kyeblue (Nov 18, 2011)

shalym said:


> I'm not Ann, but I'll tell you what I did. I was able to change it so that you need to enter a password to buy anything from Amazon from within the Amazon "App" that's on the shelf on the home page. You can also turn on Parental Controls in the App Store, which will require your Amazon password (or a separate pin, if you set one) in order to buy apps. You get to that option by going to the Apps tab, then going to the store. Once you're in the store, you can get to the specific settings for the store by clicking on the icon between the back arrow and the magnifying glass (it kind of looks like a table with 3 horizontal lines in it). I couldn't find any way to turn it off for books or music, but I guess something is better than nothing...I haven't tried designating an administrator yet, so I'm not sure how that works. But...you do it from within the settings for the device (Click on the thing that looks like a gear in the top right corner) and go to "Security"
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> Shari


Shari, thanks. this protects the in app purchase, and also the purchase through amazon store. However, does not apply to purchasing apps.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

kyeblue said:


> Shari, thanks. this protects the in app purchase, and also the purchase through amazon store. However, does not apply to purchasing apps.


Hmmm...you're right. Not sure if I like that...

Shari


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kyeblue said:


> Ann, you must know more than the Amazon custom service lady I talked to. I would appreciate if you can give more detail on how to do it.


As Ann said, she's not played with it at all...I've quoted below she said if you want to play with it. Ann told me she'd be gone for a bit during the day, but I'm sure when she gets back, if she has any more info, she'll pass it on.

Betsy



Ann in Arlington said:


> Go to settings -- the little sprocket looking thing at the top. Press More and go to Security. I've not played with it at all, so that's as much as I can say, but it looks like you can set a password for when you lock the screen but separately set a password for your 'credentials'. And set a device administrator who can probably over-ride the passwords. Sadly, there's no real documentation on this in the Users Guide. . .haven't had a chance to look at Kindle Support yet.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ars touched on this...

http://feeds.arstechnica.com/~r/arstechnica/everything/~3/Z63pshqgfAQ/dont-hand-it-to-junior-just-yet-kindle-fire-lacks-key-purchase-controls.ars


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To clarify, I have no need or desire to put a password on my fire either on the screen lock or purchase. . . .I was only going by what I'd discovered in the 1st 18 hours I had the thing (well, only 10 of them while I was actually awake) in the settings area.  But if I get time this weekend I'll experiment some. . .maybe while watching football.


----------

